# Fluance bipole surrounds? Good, bad, or ugly?



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thinking about snagging a pair of the smaller Fluance bipole surrounds. They look like pretty decent speakers for $120, and the shape of the speakers would work well for my living room. I currently have no surrounds and do not want to mount big square boxes(bookshelves) on the walls.

Here is a link. Just wondering if anyone has these or another brand of bipoles and how they like them.

http://fluance.com/product/AVBP2_Bipolar_Surround_Sound_Satellite_Speakers.eng-79.html


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have klipsch rs-62 in our room. They seem to fill the area well with sound. Those speakers would seem to be a great value.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not to sure about the design as far as driver orientation on those Fluance speakers. I'm fairly certain that the second set should be reversed (driver and tweeter flipped) in order to prevent combing issues.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm not to sure about the design as far as driver orientation on those Fluance speakers. I'm fairly certain that the second set should be reversed (driver and tweeter flipped) in order to prevent combing issues.


That is the way my klipsch are.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm not to sure about the design as far as driver orientation on those Fluance speakers. I'm fairly certain that the second set should be reversed (driver and tweeter flipped) in order to prevent combing issues.



There are a lot and expensive Di/Bipole speakers that have the same design and sound great like Paradigm , PSB , Polk etc . But back at the OP the Fluance are a nice in budget speakers they are not that bad at all and if you don't have surrounds they are a nice option .


----------

